# Valve box extension



## Lawnhunter

I see extensions to raise square boxes but not round ones. Do they exist or do I need to dig up and replace or use bricks underneath?


----------



## Ware

Lawnhunter said:


> I see extensions to raise square boxes but not round ones. Do they exist or do I need to dig up and replace or use bricks underneath?


Welcome to TLF!

Seems like someone here once mentioned a trick where you can dig down around your existing valve box and then just basically stack another one on top of it to bring it up to ground level. Use only the top lid, of course.


----------



## chrismar

@Ware, I think this is the thread you're talkin about.


----------



## Ware

chrismar said:


> ware, I think this is the thread you're talkin about.


Yes! Thanks!



wardconnor said:


> This is an easy solution. I had the same issue. My co worker gave me an awesome solution that he uses. This helps with unlevel boxes or low boxes.
> 
> Just go to the big box store and buy another box just the same size as the one you have. Then discard the old lid. Leave the old box in place and don't dig it up at all just dig and remove the dirt around the edges of the old box. Then place new box on top of the old box stacked like you would stack 2 red solo cups to store them in the kitchen cabinet.
> 
> This makes it so you get the height or elevation of the second box to whatever you need it and you can also get it super level. This also works on a new install because a lot of the times it's hard to set the finished elevation at the time of new install with the lower box or things change with the grading.
> 
> It works great. I've personally done it. You just end up with extra lids.
> 
> Its just a box extension.


----------



## Lawnhunter

Thanks guys. Was gonna do this and try to cut it to size. Just wanted to make sure there isn't a more streamlined solution available.


----------



## gijoe4500

Lawnhunter said:


> Thanks guys. Was gonna do this and try to cut it to size. Just wanted to make sure there isn't a more streamlined solution available.


Why do you need to cut it with this method?

If you need it higher, just add more dirt underneath the top box. It raises it up. If its too high, just take a little bit of dirt out.


----------



## Lawnhunter

For sure if I don't have to cut I wont. It depends if I have enough clearance over the pipes


----------



## gijoe4500

Lawnhunter said:


> For sure if I don't have to cut I wont. It depends if I have enough clearance over the pipes


How much do you need to raise the top of the box? The lower box doesn't change. I guess I'm not understanding where clearance is needed. Any pictures of the situation?


----------



## Lawnhunter

I haven't really measured it exactly yet but I think I need an additional 4 inches to raise it to grade. So if it's more like the left image I might have to at least cut the knockouts on the new box that covers the original for the pipes.


[/quote]


----------



## Movingshrub

There could be a lip on the inside that prevents the one on top sliding down fully, so it is possible for the second box to potentially be too high. I went from several inches too deep a bit above grade.


----------



## dslab

@Lawnhunter @wardconnor @Movingshrub Did you guys end up having to cut the new box you placed on top? My current box in the lawn settled unevenly - I need to raise one side about 1 1/2" and the other side about 3"

Curious if you did cut your box, how easy it was to cut, and did you have to cut the box at an angle to make it never with the soil?

I'm about to level my lawn and want to get this squared away first!


----------



## Movingshrub

I had to cut my valve box for pipe clearance in the openings. Are use an oscillating tool and a cut right through it with no problem. However, I did not cut the box at an angle to account for the slope of the yard.


----------



## dslab

Movingshrub said:


> I had to cut my valve box for pipe clearance in the openings. Are use an oscillating tool and a cut right through it with no problem. However, I did not cut the box at an angle to account for the slope of the yard.


Great feedback, thank you.


----------



## Movingshrub

Clearly Siri voice to text fail on that message, but you got the sentiment. The box was easy enough to cut through.


----------



## wardconnor

dslab said:


> @Lawnhunter @wardconnor @Movingshrub Did you guys end up having to cut the new box you placed on top? My current box in the lawn settled unevenly - I need to raise one side about 1 1/2" and the other side about 3"
> 
> Curious if you did cut your box, how easy it was to cut, and did you have to cut the box at an angle to make it never with the soil?
> 
> I'm about to level my lawn and want to get this squared away first!


Just add a new box on top of the old one if you have the clearance


----------



## dslab

All - THanks for the feedback! I bought an extension, but it was too high. As I started to dig around the old one it wasn't much more work to just raise that one and get gravel/rocks under it to keep it from settling. So, returned the extension - ended up only being 1 hour of work and no $ involved!


----------

